# Hi all new Rocket Owner.



## redricks

Hi i have just purchased through the forum a Giotto (as featured in the For Sale section).Any usefull hints and tips?


----------



## shrink

Well pretty much everything you'll read about the fracino cherub will apply. They are quite similar in design and implementation.

A good heat exchanger is a nice low fuss thing to use and you should find yourself getting along in no time.


----------



## Southpaw

Have a read of this if you haven't already.

http://www.home-barista.com/hx-love.html


----------



## skenno

Good choice! What was your previous machine or is this your first one?


----------



## redricks

Previous machine was the delightful miss Sylvia fantastic machine once you get used to her way of doing things.


----------



## skenno

I had a gaggia classic so it's probably a similar experience. The main difference for me was the steaming. I'd just about got the hang of microfoam with the classic but because the rocket's so much faster I had to develop a new technique and stretch much quicker. Stikl a bit hit and miss but I'm getting there! For me the Rocket's a lot easier to use. Once you're up to temp you can pretty much make endless drinks. Just remember to do a short cooling flush if you leave the machine on for a while without using it.


----------



## redricks

Yeh the cooling flush thing im pulling arround 2oz off the group head leaving for 25-30seconds then pulling my shot.Is this about correct?


----------



## skenno

Sounds about right. I always use the cooling flush to warm the cup.


----------



## Sofmonk

I guess it also depends on the default boiler pressure settings too? I find i need to cool flush for around 6oz of water to stop the water dance...


----------



## gmason

Great machines and very forgiving compared to what you upgraded from. Hold their value well, so a good investment.


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats man, an amazing looking/performing machine for sure!!!


----------

